# Holland Lop Fuzzy vs. American Fuzzy Lop??



## kirstin

_So I emailed a registrar, asking for them to register my Holland Lop Fuzzy... but turns out she can't be registered because she has the "wool gene" as he put it. Is the wool gene created by crossing the American Fuzzy Lop and Holland Lop...? I adore fuzzies... and to me, it seems like AFLs are prettymuchlikeHollands, but fuzzy. _

_I'm getting an AFL tomorrow to add as a herd buck. He's a siamese sable point, and hehas gorgeous fur. I was planning on breeding him to my Holland Lop Fuzzy... Is that bad for a breeder to do...? I'm so confused. _

_Is a Holland Lop *Fuzzy* a crossbreed? Can they not be showed?_

_What should I do? :?_


----------



## mistyjr

I love Fuzzy Lops. They remind me of a Jersey Wooly with really long ears.. Sorry I cant help you with this, Since i dont do Lops.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

They will put Hollands in with Fuzzy's to get better body confirmation. And slowly breed out the Holland blood. To me causes more problems then its worth.


Also, my understanding you can't 'registar' your rabbit until it has won 3 legs. And then there can't be any DQs on it.

The wool gene in your holland is an automatic DQ. Also, she is NOT showable.


and personally since you are new to breeding, I would NOT add in an AFL. Decide if you want Hollands or Fuzzies. And realize all the extra grooming that comes with the Fuzzies.

If you're planning to show through ARBA. I would personally just keep your doe as a pet and not in a breeding program. I say this because you're a new breeder, and you're not going to get the wool quality needed for a Fuzzy by crossing it with your doe for a few generations... and you're going to get too wooly of babies to show as hollands. Just don't get yourself in that situation. Also, I may be wrong but I keep thinking you had a REW Holland?.... The shaded, or sable points, and such you have to watch what gets bred with what.....and I want to say REW is not one of them. I can't remember I am not good with colors. I knew basically when I started with Sable points the easiest for me was to stick with sable points and nothing else.

I do fuzzies, and I would find good fuzzy breeders, which is hard, and only have Fuzzy's on the pedigree.

or, do only hollands.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

A fuzzy Holland is not always a cross between the two breeds. Many Holland lines carry the recessive gene for wool.

Fuzzy Hollands are not able to be registered because in order to register a rabbit, it needs to be free of DQ's. The wool is a DQ because it is not the correct fur type for Hollands. Rabbits don't need to have 3 legs to be registered though Anderson, that's just for GC certificates.

Adding a FH to your AFL herd can be a huge benefit. HL's usually carry shorter ears and better crowns than their AFL counterparts. Many breeders do these crosses, it is very common. The offspring can be shown as AFL and recieve legs but cannot be registered or granded until the FH is bred out of them (4 generations down the line). So if you want to be able to register and grand your bunnies, I'd stick to pure AFL's.


----------



## kirstin

I don't own any REWs, but I do own BEWs.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

Then with the BEW you can't mix with a sable point. I just couldn't remember what your doe was, too many bunnies on here lol.

But unless you have space and time I wouldn't mix the afl with the fuzzy holland. I'd just keep them seperate.


----------



## kirstin

Why can't you mix a sable with a bew?


----------



## lelanatty

_






So I emailed a registrar, asking for them to register my Holland Lop Fuzzy... but turns out she can't be registered because she has the "wool gene" as he put it. Is the wool gene created by crossing the American Fuzzy Lop and Holland Lop...? I adore fuzzies... and to me, it seems like AFLs are prettymuchlikeHollands, but fuzzy. 

I'm getting an AFL tomorrow to add as a herd buck. He's a siamese sable point, and hehas gorgeous fur. I was planning on breeding him to my Holland Lop Fuzzy... Is that bad for a breeder to do...? I'm so confused. 

Is a Holland Lop *Fuzzy* a crossbreed? Can they not be showed?

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

_

The wool gene is not necessarily created by crossing an AFL to a holland lop. Many holland lop lines carry the wool gene, and it just pops up sometimes.

AFL's are basically just fuzzy hollands, and sometimes fuzzy hollands are even shown as AFL's, but they are two separate breeds. Fuzzy hollands are not acceptable under the holland lop standard and not showable. They are not crossbreeds, but the wooly fur counts as a DQ just like a white spot in colored fur or bad teeth would. 

Now, about the reason you can't breed a sable to a BEW...








You will not get just BEW's and Sables. You will get Vienna Mark kits that are not even close to showable because of their color, like the picture above. BEW is a very special color. It isn't like REW that you can breed with anything and get REW and that color. It causes this color pattern when it is bred to a regular solid color.

A BEW bred with a normal color will give you ALL Vienna Mark kits.

A BEW bred with a Vienna Mark will give you Vienna Marks and BEW's

A BEW with a BEW is the only way to get ALL BEW's.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

I'm not good at explaining so I asked on a strictly show forum. This lady does fuzzies and hollands I think. I'm waiting on more replies but she answered best.

Had a judge say: If she wants success, have her purchase other rabbits and not use the BEW Holland.

And the main explained answer of why is:

SaphireMoonzRabbitry: If she wants showable kits, best bet as said is to get other rabbits. Breeding to any thing but bew will most likely give litters of all miss marks or all carriers at the least like that have the potiential to throw mismarks/carriers in other breedings. There is a chance that there will be showable colors that are not vm's but its not very likely. Out of all the bew to x color I've bred when breeding to improve type/conformation over all, I've maybe gotten a hand full of actually showable kids (hollands, mini lops, mini rex, netherland dwarfs).

Not quick enough lol.


----------



## kirstin

Thanks for the info. =) Yeah, I knew how the vienna gene worked. I have a VM actually: tiny little white dot on his forehead haha. 

I'm not extremely serious about showing -- but it does sound rewarding. Mostly I raise high quality pets. Hollands are adorable, and if handled daily like the ones I've raised, they can make the best pet anyone could ever have, in my opinion. ^.^ Same goes for fuzzies and other various breeds. =P


----------



## dallasmyponi

Sorry to hijack the thread- I am looking for AFL doe and buck for show and breeding. Looking for shaded, I have an older tort doe I would like to replace. I am located near Vancouver BC and will travel far and wide. There is NOTHING available here.

Thank you other Fuzzy lovers!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*dallasmyponi wrote: *


> Sorry to hijack the thread- I am looking for AFL doe and buck for show and breeding. Looking for shaded, I have an older tort doe I would like to replace. I am located near Vancouver BC and will travel far and wide. There is NOTHING available here.
> 
> Thank you other Fuzzy lovers!


There is a show near Edmonton next weekend and there might be some AFLs there. I don't know if there is anyone from your area going, but it could be worth it to ask. I think there is also a show in Victoria area that weekend too and it is a bit closer. You might be able to contact the show secretaries to see what the breed entries look like. Even if there aren't any for sale, you might find a breeder you can talk with and buy from later.


----------



## kirstin

Lol. GO FUZZIES!!


----------



## TCRabbitry

actually, EVERY line of hollands carries the wool gene. Some breeders have done better about breeding so that it doesn't pop up as much, but that is where the American Fuzzy Lop came from. 

The reason that EVERY line of hollands carries the fuzzy jean is because when they were creating the holland lop, they used the angora to increase the density of the fur.

There for, EVERY holland has angora in their background, and the wool gene is a sneaky gene, like chocolate or BEW that can hide for generation upon generation, and only pop up once in a while....


----------



## kirstin

Huh. Interesting...


----------



## TCRabbitry

It is correct though that a fuzzy holland can not be registered. The rabbits could not be registered until all 3 generations of the pedigree has fuzzy lops in it. Until then, it is not considered a purebred.

As a matter of fact, most Holland Lop breeders, will not sell a fuzzy with a pedigree to keep people from trying.


----------



## pamnock

*TCRabbitry wrote: *


> actually, EVERY line of hollands carries the wool gene.




The wooled gene is recessive andcanbe bred out. Not everyHolland carries the wooled gene and not every line of Hollands carries the wooled gene.

It took about 20 years for the New Zealand breeders to eliminate the wooled gene from most lines.


----------



## TCRabbitry

But by being recessive, it can hide for a long time, so even if it is thought to have been "bred out" it can crop back up, just like the chocolate or BEW gene.


----------

